# Tri Bike Fit



## novemberdelta (17 Oct 2017)

Hi, I am looking for some fit pointers. Totally new to the aero position so sure I will have a number of mistakes. Thanks.


----------



## Cuchilo (17 Oct 2017)

How did you get to that position ? Is it how you feel comfortable ? Thats a question not an observation .
You could lose some of the spacers on the stem to get you lower at the front and then get your head tucked in so its not sticking up like a wind break but going lower may restrict your breathing so its a suck it and see thing . I'm not sure if you are rocking on the saddle or not , if you think you are drop the seat post a few mm . Having loads of seat post may look good but it doesn't make you faster .


----------



## Sharky (17 Oct 2017)

You look comfortable, so a good starting point. You need real on the road sessions to confirm control and ability to look ahead safely, then minor tweaks in position.


----------



## novemberdelta (18 Oct 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> How did you get to that position ? Is it how you feel comfortable ? Thats a question not an observation .
> You could lose some of the spacers on the stem to get you lower at the front and then get your head tucked in so its not sticking up like a wind break but going lower may restrict your breathing so its a suck it and see thing . I'm not sure if you are rocking on the saddle or not , if you think you are drop the seat post a few mm . Having loads of seat post may look good but it doesn't make you faster .



Thanks for the replies guys.

I took basic measurements from my road bike, did a bit of reading then jumped on and tweaked to increase comfort. I feel ok, but I think I am just getting used to the position. I will experiment outside and see with the spacers/seat height etc.


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2017)

Sometimes a tri setup is different to your road position, saddle further forward I think makes it easier for the legs to get into running mode. There is a lot out there on the web about it.


----------



## Sharky (18 Oct 2017)

You might find an adjustable stem is helpful, to tweak the position of the handlebar position, rather than moving spacers up/down each time. Then when you are happy, you can replace with a stem with the required angle.


----------

